# Retrieve Your Product Key Number



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

I needed to reinstall Windows the other day. And guess what? I could not find the Product Key! Yikes! Windows has a product key number that must be included when it or Office is installed. It's on the packaging for the CD, usually. If you've lost that, you can hunt around in the Windows Registry, but who has the time?

There's another way to find the key: Use Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder. This free program will dig the number from the Registry. It works with all versions back to Windows 95. It also works with Office XP and 97. I had my Product Key in seconds. So cool! Find it online

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder.html


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice


----------



## kamakazze15 (Dec 14, 2002)

You can also download Belarc advisor, which tells you about your whole system, what files u got, any threats to your computer, and your product key number of course


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

franca,

I got the Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder and it seems it lets you change your key code too. Can you really do that with Windows.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah. Although generally you wouldn't want to do that. Who would? 

HexStar


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kamakazze15:_
> *You can also download Belarc advisor, which tells you about your whole system, what files u got, any threats to your computer, and your product key number of course *


I'd look a little closer at Belarc's display. They give you the generated product license ID, but it's useless for reinstalling the software. The Magical Jellybean Keyfinder gives you back the real CD key.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Then what is the key that Belarc's display?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's the Microsoft generated "product ID" used when you call in for support. It's not reverseable into a CD key.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok thanks John.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks for posting that link,Franca,very handy link to have. :up:


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey any time. Thanks.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi franca:

It's a very useful tool, thanks.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

What about this one?

AIDA32 - Worldwide Sysinfo Tool: http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Give lot's of info.


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

In AIDA32 v3.50 you find the product key by going down to and clicking on Operating System then clicking on the Operating System file therein.


----------

